# Picolax - how long before it starts???



## mauramac

Hello again
Sorry to bring up the dreaded Colonoscopy subject again (thanks for all the kind wishes and cheery responses) but today is the day before my colonoscopy so had to start on the Picolax this morning. 

1st sachet mixed with 1 pint water started at 9.30 and finished drinking at 10.15 am. Instructions said to sip it over 30 - 40 mins.

Its now 11.55 and so far only needed to go for wee wee's.

Has anyone used Picolax for their prep....if so how long does it take before it starts to 'work'?

I'm sure it started a lot sooner than this last time I used it (6 years ago) but I can't remember exactly as I was in hospital overnight.

I did have to use a dulcolax tablet as well this time (took that Saturday night and went to the loo 7 times yesterday). It was fine, only bit of griping in tummy but no sore bum with it and very gentle.

Now I'm worrying that the Picolax not working. It said on packet ' if it becomes too hot, wait until it cools sufficiently to drink'. Well it didn't get hot at all and it was quite hard to get the little grains to dissolve. I do remember the last time I took it it did get hot. The pack is in date but it was given to me last October. 

I do hope I'm not wasting my time


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer

Don't worry it will work! From memory I had the same-ie no real response and then by the time it came to the second sachet then there was no doubt. Drink lots of water too as that will help the "flushing" process as all the Picalax is designed to do is to give the mucosal surface of the intestine-particularly the lower colon a good cleansing so that the gastroenterologist can see clearly whether there are any polyps or inflammation and should be able to tell you as soon as he/she has finished. As I am sure you remember you cannot drive after the proceedure because of the alagesic they give to relax you.


----------



## pippin

_alagesic_

Shouldn't that be ANAL-GESIC?!!!!!!


----------



## mauramac

BlakeneyPlayer said:


> Don't worry it will work! From memory I had the same-ie no real response and then by the time it came to the second sachet then there was no doubt. Drink lots of water too as that will help the "flushing" process as all the Picalax is designed to do is to give the mucosal surface of the intestine-particularly the lower colon a good cleansing so that the gastroenterologist can see clearly whether there are any polyps or inflammation and should be able to tell you as soon as he/she has finished. As I am sure you remember you cannot drive after the proceedure because of the alagesic they give to relax you.


Yep....you absolutely right....lift off commenced around 2pm 8O

I am such an old worrier, was convinced the picolax wasn't right and I would get there tomorrow and be sent home with another 2 sachets 

I have managed to get 3 pints of water down but I really struggled as I don't drink much fluids normally (even less since I gave up the vino :wink: ).

2nd sachet due soon - deep joy, but at least I'm in my own home and got my own toilet etc - hated being in hospital to have it done.

Hubby will be taking me in tomorrow and collecting me so no worries about transport - thank goodness!

Thanks for replying.....what a way to spend Easter eh?


----------



## Chausson

Hi
I had some last year, what comes to mind is "eye of a needle" and rectum sorum.
Good luck.

Ron


----------



## zappy61

Mine was reminiscent of a flock of pigeons taking flight! Don't worry it will work and you will wonder when its going to stop! 

Graham

PS don't forget to smile when they take the pictures!


----------



## mauramac

*  WHEN WILL IT STOP  *​
I now feel like I'm pooing razor blades, this is not nice.

Surely colonic irrigation would do the same job - and they say that is quite pleasant :?


----------



## pippin

Except for the poor person administering it, unless they have a peculiar fetish that is!!


----------



## mauramac

*Update!!*

Hi everyone
The dreaded bowel prep just got worse and worse as the night wore on. I can't believe how sore I got and that stuff is like acid coming out in great whooshes. I finally got to bed around 3am this morning and had to be up at 7.30...when guess what???

It all started again 8O - must have gone another 5 or 6 times before finally getting to the hospital convinced they wouldn't do it as I was still pooing.

Anyway, they said it would be fine and at 10am (an hour after getting to hospital) they had me in theatre and I was given the wonderful anaesthetic and zonked off while they got on with the deed.

Woke up at 10.40 and felt fine - still bit sore but just relieved it was all over with and hoping tests all clear. Surgeon came and saw me bit later and confirmed it was all fine, no polyps, no nasties and also he said I was clean as a whistle....which did surprise me.

Came home and had another good sleep and now just dealing with the rumbly tummy and excess of wind 

Thanks for all your help and support 

Maura


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Maura

Glad everything went OK, and the results were good.

If anyone were to ask what was discussed on MHF, I think this thread would be one of the more unusual :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## mauramac

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Maura
> 
> Glad everything went OK, and the results were good.
> 
> If anyone were to ask what was discussed on MHF, I think this thread would be one of the more unusual :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Well you know me Gerald - I do like a more unusual topic now and then :lol:

However....this is a subject I'm more than happy to forget for a few years unless of course I can be of any help to anyone else going through it


----------



## Proff

Glad that everything is ok for you 

Regarding Picolax I belong to another forum and a Member called blu tone had us all in Stitches for around a week>> here is the unedited version
I hope the moderators approve....
http://www.singletrackworld.com/2009/02/the-picolax-thread-returns/

He's fine now  but a lot of keyboards got a coffee interface or two.


----------



## SidT

Hi Maura. I am so glad everything went ok and you are fine. Must try and meet up some time.
Regards Sid


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer

Maura,
Good to hear that the results are clear-worth going through it all for that. Just think it will not be long before you can advise others on the forum what a wonderful experience it all was-ok give it a week or so!
Rob


----------



## mauramac

SidT said:


> Hi Maura. I am so glad everything went ok and you are fine. Must try and meet up some time.
> Regards Sid


Hello Sid

Thanks for your message and nice to have you back from your travels. Hope all is well with you and the family and that you had a great time. See you soon hopefully.

Maura.


----------



## mauramac

Hi Rob
I know this sounds silly and a bit OTT but today I feel like I can now get planning and finally making some decisions that I have been putting off for ages.

I hadn't realised just how much stuff I have been putting on hold just in case the results were not good following the colonoscopy.

This was my 3rd one since 1998 and apart from a small polyp in 1998 they have been negative so I should have been more positive about this one but I wasn't. I kept telling myself that there could be something to worry about and that it sometimes takes up to 10 years for things to develop and maybe they missed something last time....etc etc!

Also, last time I took picolax (2003) I was not given Dulcolx to take at same time or put on a special low fibre diet in the days preceding it so it all seemed very different and when I hadn't actually started 'going' after 4 hours I did start to panic.......hence this thread.

For anyone else who might be interested I can only advise that although the Picolax will have an almighty cleansing effect on your bowels the timing etc will probably be different for everyone. My surgeon told me that quite often the 1st sachet wont do anything but the 2nd one will certainly be the one to shift you!!!

I just wish I had known that prior to taking the stuff - then I wouldn't have worried so much. Anyway....the 'end' results will be a very very sore bum and you will feel tired and truly fed up but it is only for that day and possibly the next......... after that it heals up fairly quickly.

I had been seen by a Gastroenterologist recently and he gave me slightly different advice to the Colorectal surgeon so what your are told and how it works for you will almost certainly vary a bit from person to person.

*Proff*

Thanks for the link it is very funny and I must say I have seen several like it over last few weeks. I happened across a very good US forum which was set up as support for people with cancer or colon problems and they featured a 'funny' very like this one. I'm not sure where they originate but they are indeed very amusing. I put a link to one myself on another thread on here called 'Colonoscopy anyone?'


----------



## beccym123

Hi there!

im 20 years old and being tested fro crohns Disease. 

I am feeling relived after reading this that the picolax hasn't kicked in yet as i only took it a few hours ago!


im now worried though after you saying you were up all night etc!

i guess im looking for reassurance ill be ok! 
My boyfriend doesn't really understand what iim going through and any help would be grateful!

thanks


----------

